# Beschlagene Bildschirme



## Dxlfxn (29. November 2005)

Hallo Elektronikfreaks,

gibt es eigentlich Mittel um von innen beschlagene Bildschirme von Plottern, GPS Geräten oder Echoloten wieder etwas zu klären? Irgendwer damit Erfahrungen. Irgendwann erwischt es anscheinend jedes Gerät.


----------



## Torsk (29. November 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

Moin Dolfin !

Hatte dazu vor einer Weile auch was gesucht und das hier gefunden. In deren Forum gab es danach noch einen recht amüsannten Thread  dazu...


----------



## detlefb (29. November 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

Aufschrauben, putzen, wieder zuschrauben. Klingt blöd, ist aber der einzig vernünftige Weg.
Beim LCD-Modul selber sollte man auf "Glasrein" verzichten. Darin ist Schwefel enthalten, unsere QC-Abtlg kann Bücher damit füllen was Schwefel für Langzeitschäden am LCD verursacht.
Weiches Tuch mit Isopropanol getränkt ist für LCD's besser verträglich.
Keinen Spiritus nehmen der hinterläßt beim trocknen gleich wieder einen weißlichen Schleier.


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. November 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

Sind ja richtig tolle Hinweise, bei diesem Doktor! Was soll ich mit einer Schiffselektronik, die ich nicht bei Sonne oder noch schlimmer, nicht im Winter einsetzen darf?
Wird wohl doch aufgeschraubt werden müssen?? Kann man das was kaputt machen oder tritt höchstens erneut Beschlag auf?


----------



## vaaberg (29. November 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

Soweit mir bekannt sind die guten Geräte (Lowrance etc.) mit Stickstoff befüllt. 
Also Finger weg.

Das beste ist zum Hersteller oder einer autorisierten Kundendienststelle einschicken!


----------



## detlefb (29. November 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit mir bekannt sind die guten Geräte (Lowrance etc.) mit Stickstoff befüllt.



Klar sind sie das,  Stickstoff ist ja halt in der Luft.


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. November 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

Mein jetziges Lowrance ist noch dicht. Nur mein VDO Plotter und mein zusätzliches GPS zeigen Schweißansatz!
Allerdings hatte ich mein früheres Lowrance X 70 A auch mal bei der Fachwerkstatt. Die haben kleine Luftlöcher reingebohrt....


----------



## Jirko (29. November 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

nabend dolfin #h

auf der page von UB findest du just zu diesem thema 2 sehr interessante beiträge - klick & klack #h


----------



## detlefb (30. November 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

Die Sache mit dem Stickstoff ging mir heute nicht aus dem Kopf|kopfkrat .

Also habe ich dann mal mein Navioonics Geonav 8 Sunshine, sicher ein Gerät der gehobenen Preisklasse auseinander geschraubt.
Das Ding ist man gerade Wassergeschützt, nicht mal Wasserdicht. Von Gasdicht keine Spur.
Ich bastel morgen mal ein paar Foto's dazu rein.
Für mich ist die Stickstoffgeschichte nicht mehr als eine geniale Markting Erfindung. 
Abgsehen davon wie schon erwähnt, das ja reichlich Stickstoff in unserer Atemluft ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

Auf alle Fälle schon mal heißen Dank!
Ich werde mal schauen, was ich nun mache. Zunächst werde ich mich wohl mal durch die Saison nebeln und im Sommer sehen, was man mit den Geräten tun kann. Ist aber auch eine echte Schönwettertechnologie...


----------



## Tüdel (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

Hi Dolfin,

wir haben die gleichen Probleme bei unseren Geräten gehabt und sie mit folgendem 'Trick' behoben:

Es gibt so kleine Silicagel Tütchen (kennst Du sicher, werden i.d.R. zum Verpacken von feuchtigkeitsempfindlichen Gegenständen verwendet)
Silicagel ist Hydroskopisch und zieht somit Feuchtugkeit aus der Luft. Jedes Gerät einmal aufgeschraubt, mit trockenem Tuch gereinigt, Silicagelpäckchen rein und wieder zugeschraubt. Funktioniert astrein!
Der Atmungsprozess wie er in dem Artikel von Uli Beyer beschrieben wird findet statt, aber die Feuchtigkeit aus der Luft wird gebunden.
Bei Bedarf Silicagelpäckchen erneuern.

Anmerkungen zur Sicherheit:
1. Das ist kein vom Hersteller abgesegnetes vorgehen (ich hab' nie einen gefragt)
2. Mach das mal lieber erst, wenn die Gewährleistung für das Gerät abgelaufen ist, dann hast Du bei etwaigen Reklamationen keinen Ärger

Schöne Grüße Tüdel


----------



## Tüdel (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

Nachtrag:

Statt der Silicageltütchen könnte man wohl auch aus einem Löschblatt ein Tütchen basteln, es mit einem Gemisch aus Reis und Salz befüllen und in das Gerät tun.

Den Reis für die Hydroskopie, das Salz damit der Reis nicht fault (Salz ist zwar auch hydroskopisch aber Reis eben stärker, deshalb tut die gute Hausfrau auch immer ein paar Reiskörner mit ins Salzfaß)

Dieser Vorschlag ist allerdings nicht praxiserprobt.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Loup de mer (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding ist man gerade Wassergeschützt, nicht mal Wasserdicht. Von Gasdicht keine Spur.


Woran erkennt man da den Unterschied|kopfkrat ?



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist die Stickstoffgeschichte nicht mehr als eine geniale Markting Erfindung.
> Abgsehen davon wie schon erwähnt, das ja reichlich Stickstoff in unserer Atemluft ist.


Es geht nicht um den Stickstoff, sondern darum, dass keine Feuchtigkeit und kein Sauerstoff (weil oxidierend) im Gerät sind.



			
				Tüdel schrieb:
			
		

> Statt der Silicageltütchen könnte man wohl auch aus einem Löschblatt ein Tütchen basteln, es mit einem Gemisch aus Reis und Salz befüllen und in das Gerät tun.
> Den Reis für die Hydroskopie, das Salz damit der Reis nicht fault (Salz ist zwar auch hydroskopisch aber Reis eben stärker, deshalb tut die gute Hausfrau auch immer ein paar Reiskörner mit ins Salzfaß)


Salz und Feuchtigkeit in elektronischen Geräten??? Das geht nicht gut! Von Salz würd ich dringend abraten Tüdel|wavey:.

Ich würde, wenn der Hersteller seine Geräte als "sealed and waterproof" bezeichnet, nicht auf die Idee kommen, diese aufzuschrauben. Das trifft auf mein X126DF zu. Hatte da auch schon eine beschlagene Scheibe nach einer "Starkwasserfahrt" - war nach ca. 2 Tagen weg. Das ist jetzt schon über ein Jahr her und hat keine Schäden hinterlassen.

Gruß Thomas

Gruß Thomas


----------



## detlefb (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

@ Loup de mer,
den Unterschied erkennt man ganz einfach: 
Wenn ein Gerät wasserdicht ist, wird immer die Tiefe angeben, bis zu der es Dicht ist. "( z.B. 30m Water Resistant ) In diesen Fall wäre sehr wahrscheinlich auch eine gasdichtigkeit anzunehmen.
" Waterprotected " heißt "Spritz" Wasser geschützt.

Wie dicht dein Gerät ist hast du ja gerad beschrieben.. nach zwei Tagen war wieder alles weg. Alles klar??:m


----------



## Loup de mer (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> den Unterschied erkennt man ganz einfach:
> Wenn ein Gerät wasserdicht ist, wird immer die Tiefe angeben, bis zu der es Dicht ist. "( z.B. 30m Water Resistant ) In diesen Fall wäre sehr wahrscheinlich auch eine gasdichtigkeit anzunehmen.
> " Waterprotected " heißt "Spritz" Wasser geschützt.


 
So einfach ist es mit der Wasserdichtigkeit leider nicht (klick). Aber wenn ich das auf der Uhrenseite so lese ist es wohl doch so, dass mit der Zeit Feuchtigkeit in jedes Echolotgehäuse eindringt.
Da hilft uns Anglern wohl nur, das Gerät an einem möglichst regen- und spritzwassergeschützten Ort zu montieren#c.

Gruß Thomas|wavey:


----------



## detlefb (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*



			
				Loup de mer schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Da hilft uns Anglern wohl nur, das Gerät an einem möglichst regen- und spritzwassergeschützten Ort zu montieren#c.
> Gruß Thomas|wavey:



Genauso ist es!

man lese hier http://www.geonav.it/german/kartenplotter/geonav10c.html
Spritzwasserdicht....
oder hier 
http://www.lowrance.com/Marine/Products/X126DF.asp 
Sealed and waterproof.....

Ergo ist das mit diesen tollen Füllungen mit irgendwelchen Wundergasen nicht so weit her.


----------



## barta (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

moin...also ich löse sowas gaaaanz vorsichtig mit nem föhn auf mittlerer bis niedriger stufe... hat bei meinem gps damals immer perfekt geklappt... mache ich heute auch noch mit uhren, wenn se mal beschlagen sind...is nach en paar mins wech, der beschlag...

grüße

barta


----------



## Käptn Ahab (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

Moin Dolfin

Jetzt hast du noch einen Grund mehr dir ein T-Top zuzulegen,dann steht die Elektronik auch immer schön trocken!!!
Wolltest du das Projekt nicht eh starten???

Gruß  der  Skipper


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Beschlagene Bildschirme*

Oh mann,
mann muß doch hin und wieder mal nachschauen. Es bewegt sich immer wieder mal was.

Es wird sicher in 2006 ein T-Top geben. Aber das wird bei diesen Problemen nicht helfen. Ich habe ja ein Top über meiner Elektronik. Diese Probleme tauchen irgendwann auf, weil wir als Schleppfischer ja immer im Winter angeln und nicht wie in der heimat von Lowrance und Co. den Sommer auf dem Meer
rumeiern. Ist leider wohl kaum vermeidbar. Es kommt immer mal irgendwann zu dieser Situation...

Rutsch gut rein, Skipper!


----------

